# what loading platform to use



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi Gang 
I am looking for some advise on dog platform...there are so many to choose from...alun, carpet step, wire mesh ramp & so on.

hope to get some input from hunters that have tried some.....

they range from 65.00 to 200.00........ :?: :?:


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Canoeman,
How are you going to use it?

Buck


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

*Dog platform*

Hi Buck
I will be using on a large jon boat. on the side or the transom...
Always before I helped them in, "but" this boat is a lot higher& most of my dogs are large! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've been using one made by Gator Trax. It's simple, light and tough. It's made of aluminum witha non-skid coating on the platform.

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/gallery/album04/dog_ladder_down

Buck


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi buck 
Thanks for the info ...I got a hold of the company & they are on major back order....looks like a nice set up..


----------



## huntH2OFowl (Feb 24, 2004)

stay away from the metal grate, unless you carpet it. Dogs can get their toenails caught in it trying to climb in and rips them out. nasty injury that can be prevented.


----------

